# AOS Under Visa Waiver Program



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi There, this is a complex question but I really appreciate your help. 

My Fiance and I are in the USA right now. I have been in the US (im from the UK) for over 8 weeks now, and we want to get married.

We had been thinking about a K1 visa but this seems very expensive and long winded. Could we marry in the next 2 weeks before i leave, then apply for adjustment of status for me? 

We did not intend to marry before i came to the USA, so we aren't committing any kind of fraud. 

From research i have done online it seems to be the case that this is possible as long as everything is applied for within the 90 days?

I know it is possible but I don't know what the process involves/ how much it costs or how long it takes OR how risky it is.

Thank you for your responses and opinions,


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One of the criteria for a successful AOS when marrying on the VWP is a "spontaneous marriage".

While you might not have planned to get married when you first arrived you have been posting about how to marry your US boyfriend since early June. 

You have been asking about financial requirements (none of which you seem to be able to fulfill) and you have been told that the correct way to go about it is, if you marry in the US, for YOU then to return to the UK and apply for a spouse visa.. The wait time and the cost of this seems to be prohibitive to you.

The costs for AOS will probably be the same as for a spouse visa applied for in the standard way; the risk of denial is hugely increased if the officials don't believe your story - and there is no appeal.

Even if you go the AOS route you still need to prove sponsorship - something you could not do earlier either from your prospective husband nor from his family.


----------

